# SVS Subwoofer...Will it work with my setup?



## chev0o0 (Dec 17, 2008)

First let me say Hi and Thanks for any help~!

I have a Bose Lifestyle 5.1 which is about 4 yrs old now. Bose still sounds good, but I want to add a better Powered Subwoofer for a lot better bass.

I'm looking at SVS Subwoofer PB12-NSD and / or SB12-Plus. The PB12-NSD is more in my price arrange, but I could swing the PB 12-NSD if everyone thinks this is a better move.

Will this work with my Bose Lifestyle, and is it worth the up grade from what I have now?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Do you know which model of the Bose system you have? All that I know of need the subwoofer for passive crossover or active amplification. I'm not sure of a good way to add an external powered sub unless it's a passive system.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Whichever way you end up going... you will be in sub-heaven. :yes:

Night and day difference... :T


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the Shack! As others have said, you need to check to see if the other speakers connect to the sub. If they do, there's not a simple way to hook up to your HTIB.

I went to the Bose site to get some more information. I looked up a Lifestyle system *without* a DVD/Blu Ray player. It was $2700!:yikes:

I can build a far better 7.1 system complete with an SVS sub, great receiver, blu ray player, great speakers for far less than that.

The problem with your system is you can't easily piecemeal improve it. You'll have to start from scratch. Sorry.

Doug


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Depending on which model Lifestyle 5.1 you have, some have a L+R audio out which could be connected to the L+R low level input on the PB12-NSD. This would only work if the low pass control on the amp has an effect on the low level inputs. Contact SVS to find out.


----------



## chev0o0 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks alot for the imput. I will check with SVS. Humm, might be time for an update.


----------



## cwall99 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sub-heaven??? Is that like purgatory or something? :nerd:


----------



## chev0o0 (Dec 17, 2008)

cwall99 said:


> Sub-heaven??? Is that like purgatory or something? :nerd:


LOL.. A nice sounding sub would be close to the clouds! Close to heaven


----------



## cwall99 (Oct 15, 2008)

No, I know. The SVS subwoofers seem to be pretty much loved by everyone who either has one or listens to one. Sadly, I'm neither, but I really want one.

And I have to say this everywhere I go (because I'm also from the rust belt): SVS' factory is in Ohio. Not only do they assemble the subwoofers there, but they design and build almost all their components, too. As far as I know, the only thing that comes in from overseas is their BASH amplifiers.

And they come from Canada.

It's just cool in my book to see someone beat the overseas competition in price and quality and build it here in the states.


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

I never knew Canada was overseas. 

To the OP, you may also find the SVS sub won't reach high enough into the frequency range to accomodate the Bose system as well. My parents have the 3-2-1 system and the bass module on it is active to about 200hz, if your system is set at the same crossover, the SVS subs won't reach that high up in their FR to be able to blend with the system. This means you may have a hole in the frequency response.


----------



## chev0o0 (Dec 17, 2008)

I C. I would say the 3-2-1 is about the same as I have...... :thud: 




jakewash said:


> I never knew Canada was overseas.
> 
> To the OP, you may also find the SVS sub won't reach high enough into the frequency range to accomodate the Bose system as well. My parents have the 3-2-1 system and the bass module on it is active to about 200hz, if your system is set at the same crossover, the SVS subs won't reach that high up in their FR to be able to blend with the system. This means you may have a hole in the frequency response.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

chev0o0 said:


> I C. I would say the 3-2-1 is about the same as I have...... :thud:


Well ...there's your reason to upgrade everything :bigsmile:


----------



## chev0o0 (Dec 17, 2008)

hehe... Yep, will take me about 6 months are so. I think SVS will be the way to go.. Anyone got some advice on set up. budget approx. 1500 -2000




salvasol said:


> Well ...there's your reason to upgrade everything :bigsmile:


----------



## kilmern (Jan 19, 2009)

svs is great


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Speaking of the BOSE Lifestyle system, I just installed a Denon AV & Blu-Ray set up for a friend and sold her my sub. Can I hook up the BOSE sub to my Denon 3808CI until I find a replacement? Might be a silly question but hey, I miss those lows. :hsd:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If it has a standard RCA input, can't hurt to try.


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

So I should run the R/L out of the amp instead of the SW out?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Not unless that you're only option for connecting the "sub".


----------



## lovebohn (Mar 6, 2009)

The thing you have to remember with a Bose system is that it's not a subwoofer, I would call it more of a mid-bass. So like Jakewash said you its not going to play the LFE range (20-80hz) very well and the low end of the left and right channels of your mains (80hz and up) might be to high for the Bose to handle if it doesn't have any type of xover.


----------



## cwall99 (Oct 15, 2008)

jakewash said:


> I never knew Canada was overseas.


Actually, when I was in college, my dad worked for a company in it's Sarnia, Ontario office. He worked fewer than five miles from the border inside of Canada, and yet he still received a hefty overseas cost-of-living allowance as well as a nice housing benefit.

Basically, it paid most of my way through college. :reading:

So, yeah, technically, at least for him, Canada was overseas, and I was a happy beneficiary of the results.


----------

